
Ask HN: How you keep up with new tutorials and technical advancements? - sdsdsdsdsdsds
How do you keep up with new advancements or tutorials for newer technologies that you want to learn? Is there a newsletter or website to find out newest tutorials available.
======
petercooper
Depends on the technology in question. Hacker News itself is good at a general
level, but then you have topic-specific sub-Reddits, topic-specific bookmark
sites (e.g. EchoJS), and newsletters like my own
[https://javascriptweekly.com/](https://javascriptweekly.com/)
[https://golangweekly.com/](https://golangweekly.com/) or
[https://dbweekly.com/](https://dbweekly.com/) for example.

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
This is close to what I am looking for but for server side issues. 400k
subscribers is impressive. Mind telling how find these articles? Do you use a
crawler of some sort? How well is the business doing? (if I may ask)

~~~
petercooper
You want our.. [https://webopsweekly.com/](https://webopsweekly.com/) then :-D

We have a variety of techniques. A lot are submitted now and we have
relationships with a lot of people, often who give us things to link before
they share elsewhere. We also do find stuff on various sites like HN, Reddit,
Twitter, etc. and then read everything, work out the context, write up
summaries (where appropriate), etc. There are 7 of us working in the business
which might provide an indicator of how it's going :-)

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
Thanks. This is exactly what I am looking for.

------
harshgupta
Its much easier to keep up with good contributors in that area. Example, to
keep up with great code releases, simply follow top open source contributors
on github to get notified whenever they star a repo.

~~~
sdsdsdsdsdsds
I am looking tutorial type stuff than on being informed about releases etc.
So, following contributors is not much use to me, personally

